# 921 Discontinued @Sears LOL



## Throwbot

Subject: HD Satellite Recorder Package, DISH™ with DVR and Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner has been discontinued.

I was on an auto mailing list with Sears for availability for the 921 and got this this morning. :lol:

_Unfortunately, the HD Satellite Recorder Package, DISH™ with DVR and 
Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner, 05738195000, has been discontinued and is 
no longer available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause 
you.

Please revisit us at http://www.sears.com.

If you have any comments or questions, please contact us.
By email: [email protected] or 
By Phone: 1-800-349-4358

-Sears.com Customer Service.
_


----------



## greylar

I got that as well. It makes me laugh that the 921 was discontinued before it ever hit the shelves.

G


----------



## Bob Haller

Sears doesnt carry stuff that sells poorly or has seriouas avability or quality troubles. this from a good friend who works for sears

the 921 has all these issues


----------



## kstevens

Bob Haller said:


> Sears doesnt carry stuff that sells poorly or has seriouas avability or quality troubles. this from a good friend who works for sears
> 
> the 921 has all these issues


Excuse me, Sells poorly? Every single unit that Dish has released has been sold, this trend will probably continue. Availability or quality issues do exist but that hasn't stopped them from going for exorbient amounts on ebay.

Ken


----------



## amit5roy5

It probably sold poorly because DISH wants $1000 for it.


----------



## Jerry G

Bob Haller said:


> Sears doesnt carry stuff that sells poorly or has seriouas avability or quality troubles. this from a good friend who works for sears
> [/B]


Is this "friend" of the same high stature, reliability, and brilliance as the usual Best Buy or Circuit City salesman?



> *
> the 921 has all these issues*


*

Wow. All these issues. Wow. Meanwhile, I'm recording everything I haven't been otherwise able to see or want to time shift. Out of the many recordings I've already made, I've had one failure. Yea, there are remaining problems, but the 911 is very functional for me.
BTW, Bob, could you tell us about all the reports of problems I read about with your beloved DirecTV equipment?*


----------



## Unthinkable

Bob Haller seems to want to throw in his two cents on every thread imaginable which allows him to repeatedly bash the hell out of Dish Network regardless of where its posted. He's the quintessential "boy who cried wolf" based on all the years I've read his posts and listened to him saying he was all through with Dish - here we come DirecTV!!!!! No one can singlehandedly hijack an innocent thread quite like him to spin it into another endless I hate Dish smear campaign feigning total innocence with the newly incoporated "its just my opinion - don't shoot the messenger" signature. This is the same poster who was positive last year the 721 had been discontinued for good and decided to spread this speculation as the gospel truth and the same poster who once troubleshooted the 2nd tuner 721 failures by intentionally short circuiting it himself. Tells you everything you ever needed to know and then some. His posts should have an asterisk next to them complete with disclaimers for new members to quickly recognize his pure hatred of one company prevents him from offering any semblance of rational well thought out balanced opinions for the most part. Take everything he says with huge grains of salt folks. Caveat Emptor is the phrase of the day when you read Bob Haller's posts.


----------



## tm22721

I would have hoped that E* would have learned by now that they need at least a 9 month beta period for anything as complex as the 921.

It shows their relative immaturity by subjugating Engineering control to Marketing pressures that many larger companies had overcome 10-15 years ago.


----------



## jpoklop

kstevens said:


> Excuse me, Sells poorly? Every single unit that Dish has released has been sold, this trend will probably continue. Availability or quality issues do exist but that hasn't stopped them from going for exorbient amounts on ebay.


How many units were sold before Dish put deliveries on hold? 250? 500? 1000?


----------



## Bob Haller

A very goods friend works in the department that handles returned goods. They track every bar code for excess returns and failures, along with the normal monitoring of sales of each and every item in the store. Since sales space is at a premium and costs money poor sellers are routinely dropped on a ongoing basis to be replaced by new products that will hopefully move better.

Sears is big on dropping products with troubles, not long ago the bounced a gas grill manufacturer who had too many returns.

The 921 may have been dropped for either reason and besides sears has that Doom er Voom exclusive.

In any case I doubt many would use the 921 as a example of how to roill out a new product


----------



## Bob Haller

Unthinkable please note Scott G confirmed after my posting the 721 was out of production and shortly thereafter it was withdrawn from E site as a current box.

As to the short circuit its easy for any sub to do when connecting the sat line and as such all boxes should be tolerant of it.

just like they should be tolerant of power failures which are a normal part of the power grid. Posters here trashed me fopr rebooting my 721 by powering off my UPS. 

Shouldnt consumer electronics be designed to accept things like this?


----------



## Bill R

Unthinkable said:


> Bob Haller seems to want to throw in his two cents on every thread imaginable which allows him to repeatedly bash the hell out of Dish Network regardless of where its posted. He's the quintessential "boy who cried wolf" based on all the years I've read his posts and listened to him saying he was all through with Dish - here we come DirecTV!!!!! No one can singlehandedly hijack an innocent thread quite like him to spin it into another endless I hate Dish smear campaign feigning total innocence with the newly incoporated "its just my opinion - don't shoot the messenger" signature. This is the same poster who was positive last year the 721 had been discontinued for good and decided to spread this speculation as the gospel truth and the same poster who once troubleshooted the 2nd tuner 721 failures by intentionally short circuiting it himself. Tells you everything you ever needed to know and then some. His posts should have an asterisk next to them complete with disclaimers for new members to quickly recognize his pure hatred of one company prevents him from offering any semblance of rational well thought out balanced opinions for the most part. Take everything he says with huge grains of salt folks. Caveat Emptor is the phrase of the day when you read Bob Haller's posts.


Very well said.


----------



## SpenceJT

Here is something to think about.

What if the "re-worked" (hardware repaired) 921's are released under a new SKU number?

In this case, the statement from Sears would be accurate but far from the reported demise of a product line that has never seen wide release.

Scott G? Mark L? Do you have any information confirming that the 921 is officially discontinued, or just dropped by Sears.

Regards,
Spence


----------



## Chris Blount

Hey Throwbot. Thanks for posting the e-mail. I've stuck this thread and posted a notice on our home page.

It sounds to me like Sears is not going to sell the 921. I don't think that the 921 has been completely discontinued but Mark can verify that.


----------



## Nick

Bob Haller's recent comments are well within forum rules, and he has, of late, comported himself here quite nicely. OTOH, I consider your complaints regarding Bob Haller's recent postings to be nothing more than echoes of his past performance. If you think you have a legitimate complaint about Bob, or one of his posts, please take one of the following measures...

1. Use the "Report Post" feature
2. Send an email or PM to forum admins
3. Post your comments in the "Admin" forum

Please do not muck up valid, ongoing threads with such administrative matters.

Your understanding and cooperation will be appreciated.

:backtotop


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The 921 hasn't been discontinued. A hardware problem is being fixed, that's all. And from what I understand, that fix is just about there. Replacement 921s started shipping to people last week who had their original 921s die. Shipments to retailers should begin again "soon".

On a side note, I've done my share to jumping on Bob for some of this rediculous posts in the past. But, in this case, he's 2/3rds correct with his post.  Those of you that jumped all over him are in the wrong with this one. Undoubtably Sears dropped the 921 because they never got any to sell. Up to this point, the 921 absolutely has had serious quality issues and serious availability issues.


----------



## Bob Haller

Thanks Mark, I wasnt trying to start a problem just report what a good friend told me about sears actions on situations like this.

Then too the VOOM part may be a factor with Sears having a exclusive.


----------



## BobJ2004

Bob Haller seems correct,

My friend at Sears said the same thing and I did not prompt Him about the info from this post.

Maybe the Dish Marketing department will get smart and change the SKU number or the part number so this thing will sell.

How about the 922? or 921B? Or 921 SP1 (like Microsoft).


----------



## greggg

Haller does bash E* every chance he gets, but it doesn't make him wrong on the 921. I went with Comcast HD for HD because of the 921 issues and keep E* for everything else. I do have a 501 that has worked flawlessly for five years.


----------



## Big Bob

Bob Haller said:


> Unthinkable please note Scott G confirmed after my posting the 721 was out of production and shortly thereafter it was withdrawn from E site as a current box.


Out of produciton does not equal discontinued.

721 is currently on the dishnetwork website
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml

development of the software continues. There is new version in beta right now (please, no comments. thanks)

The 721 is not a dead machine, despite how many times you pronounce that it is.


----------



## JohnMI

So -- related to that -- IS the 721 still in production or not?

I think it funny that, if you are an existing customer, your current choices for a dual tuner seem to be:

- 921: QA Hold, not really available.
- 522: Lease customers only.
- 721: "Out of Production" -- and crazy money -- and pprobably inferior to the 522.

In other words, I'm pretty much screwed if I want a dual-tuner right now... heh.

- John...


----------



## kstevens

jgoggan said:


> So -- related to that -- IS the 721 still in production or not?
> 
> I think it funny that, if you are an existing customer, your current choices for a dual tuner seem to be:
> 
> - 921: QA Hold, not really available.
> - 522: Lease customers only.
> - 721: "Out of Production" -- and crazy money -- and pprobably inferior to the 522.
> 
> In other words, I'm pretty much screwed if I want a dual-tuner right now... heh.
> 
> - John...


My local sears still has a couple of 721's on the shelf.

Ken


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

The 721 is alive and well, infact it was just spared execution. Dish Realized that they didn't have a SD Dual Tuner DVR to sell if they got rid of the 721 (They were expecting to sell 522's however the 522 has a lot of problems) so the 721 has been spared for now.

I am told that SBC will soon have its own version of the 721 which will offer internet access. Let's hope they let everyone have this software and that they can use any broadband service with it.

OpenTV is coming for the 721 (I AM permitted by Dish to talk about the upcoming software) it will be released in Early Quarter 2. I have been running it for quite awhile and it runs well. (Well as well as OpenTV can run)

The 721 is not a bad little receiver.


----------



## JohnMI

Well, I'm heavily leaning towards the 721, I fully admit. I just canceled my 921 order due to discovering that it will be a couple of years before any of my "locals" are available in HD via OTA. So, instead of spending the cash on a 921 that I can't make much use of, I'm going to go with some other dual-tuner. Either the 721 or the 522 (via EBay and the "argue with Dish until they let you activate it even though it isn't on the DHA plan" route). I'd prefer the 721 -- but the 522 is significantly cheaper in many cases. But, yes, I'm leaning towards the 721...

- John...


----------



## Big Bob

jgoggan said:


> So -- related to that -- IS the 721 still in production or not?
> 
> I think it funny that, if you are an existing customer, your current choices for a dual tuner seem to be:
> 
> - 921: QA Hold, not really available.
> - 522: Lease customers only.
> - 721: "Out of Production" -- and crazy money -- and pprobably inferior to the 522.
> 
> In other words, I'm pretty much screwed if I want a dual-tuner right now... heh.
> 
> - John...


remember, 
not in production does not equal discontinued. 
discontinued means not a current product. 
Not in production means they have enough already made to satisfy demands. But they are still being sold and supported as new machines.
When they run out, they may or may not have another production run.

My guess is they made way too many of them and they didn't move as fast as they thought they would. (my guess is because of price)
Or they made a good deal on manufacturing, and decided to go with a high number of units produced to take advantage of the good deal. Knowing the way Charlie bargins, this is not out of the question.

Just because they are not *Making* them right now, does not mean they are discontinued.


----------



## JohnMI

Big Bob said:


> remember,
> not in production does not equal discontinued.
> discontinued means not a current product.


Yes, yes -- technically, yes. But, from what I'm seeing -- the 721 is getting more difficult to get. Places like Sears don't list them any longer -- they aren't on the web site any more. A few of them have them left on the shelves -- but, when you ask a place that doesn't have any left, they tell you that it has been discontinued.



> Not in production means they have enough already made to satisfy demands. But they are still being sold and supported as new machines.
> When they run out, they may or may not have another production run.


Well, I guess we'll see how it goes. Dish keeps telling me that the 522 will be available "real soon now" to non-lease people. I think the only logical step would be for Dish to release the 522 (or a "523") for everyone -- and, at that time, call the 721 officially discontinued. Maybe they won't, of course -- but that seems likely to me.



> Just because they are not *Making* them right now, does not mean they are discontinued.


Correct -- I didn't say that they were discontinued.

Basically, the 522 appears to be a superior product (or, at least, SHOULD be). Therefore, for Dish, I don't see much incentive to keep selling the 721 once the 522 is available to all.

In fact, I wouldn't be that surprised if that is why we don't have the 522 available to all of us yet -- because Dish wants to get rid of the current production run of 721s. Once they are gone -- I think the 522 will be available to all of us. And, again, based on what Dish keeps telling me -- that is "real soon now." 

- John...


----------



## Joe236

I have been told that as well by DISH that the 522 will be released soon to the non-lease customers. Told me to expect around the end of the first quarter. Does anyone know the time the first quarter ends? Well I already have one on my account and I am a regular non-lease customer, but would like a couple more. I have 5 PVR's on my account, but would love to lower that number so I can have PIP on my TV's or feed seperate TV's. Just have 2 7200's to replace now.


----------



## JohnMI

I will assume that you bought the 522 on EBay then, yes? Or something similar? Did you have much trouble getting Dish to activate it on your non-DHA plan? I've heard some people are having trouble and need to do the standard arguing bit. 

- John...


----------



## JohnMI

Scott Greczkowski said:


> (They were expecting to sell 522's however the 522 has a lot of problems)


Is this still the case? I did some searching back through the forums and couldn't find many recent problems with the 522. I found some older ones -- but then posts since then that mentioned a firmware update. Since then, I haven't seen any big 522 issues. Do you know if it still has them -- since that could influence my 721 vs. 522 decision...

- John...


----------



## Throwbot

Big Bob said:


> remember,
> not in production does not equal discontinued.
> discontinued means not a current product.
> Not in production means they have enough already made to satisfy demands. But they are still being sold and supported as new machines.
> When they run out, they may or may not have another production run.
> 
> My guess is they made way too many of them and they didn't move as fast as they thought they would. (my guess is because of price)
> Or they made a good deal on manufacturing, and decided to go with a high number of units produced to take advantage of the good deal. Knowing the way Charlie bargins, this is not out of the question.
> 
> Just because they are not *Making* them right now, does not mean they are discontinued.


Well that made a lot of sense :nono2:

Everyone reading this thread who believes in psychokinesis, please raise my hand.


----------



## FaxMan

Big Bob said:


> remember,
> not in production does not equal discontinued.
> discontinued means not a current product.
> Not in production means they have enough already made to satisfy demands. But they are still being sold and supported as new machines.
> When they run out, they may or may not have another production run.
> 
> My guess is they made way too many of them and they didn't move as fast as they thought they would. (my guess is because of price)
> Or they made a good deal on manufacturing, and decided to go with a high number of units produced to take advantage of the good deal. Knowing the way Charlie bargins, this is not out of the question.
> 
> Just because they are not *Making* them right now, does not mean they are discontinued.


Big Bob,

Assuming you are referring to the 921s...

Perhaps you haven't been following the supply/demand issues regarding this unit. AFAIK Sears never even had 1 921 to sell. I don't think that's too many. Discontinued may be a bit of a stretch since there was never a 'continued' to 'dis'.

If there were too many available, why would the very few that can be had be selling for 50% over MSRP on e-bay?

Since I originally put myself on Sears 'notification' list back in about November, the 921 has been on/off the web a number of times.

Probably just Corporate mumbo jumbo.

=Fax


----------



## Mike Richardson

greggg said:


> Haller does bash E* every chance he gets, but it doesn't make him wrong on the 921. I went with Comcast HD for HD because of the 921 issues and keep E* for everything else. I do have a 501 that has worked flawlessly for five years.


Does Comcast have an HD DVR?


----------



## Mike Richardson

BobJ2004 said:


> How about the 922?


The standard DISH model numbering system indicates that the last number is how many independent TVs the product can run - so a model number of 922 would be confusing. The only exception right now is the 510 model number. The 0 should be a 1 but perhaps DISH is saving that model for a 160GB drive version, and then they will discontinue the series? Not to diverge though, make a new topic if you want to talk about the 510 or the "511".


----------



## RAD

Mike Richardson said:


> Does Comcast have an HD DVR?


They are starting to roll out the Motorola HD PVR STB on some systems now.


----------



## Big Bob

Dang it, I did it again. I told myself I would ignore Haller's stupid remarks.
I try not to let them annoy me but alas, today I failed. Sorry.



FaxMan said:


> Big Bob,
> 
> Assuming you are referring to the 921s...
> =Fax


 Nope, I was referring to Haller's comments about the 721


Bob Haller said:


> Unthinkable please note Scott G confirmed after my posting the 721 was out of production and shortly thereafter it was withdrawn from E site as a current box.


as for


Throwbot said:


> Well that made a lot of sense :nono2:
> 
> Everyone reading this thread who believes in psychokinesis, please raise my hand.


Probably didn't make sense considering my irritated frame of mind. But I don't get the psychokinesis reference


----------



## Bob Haller

The 721 does not appear anywhere on current advertising literature and hasnt for a long time. It was removed shiortly after I made public that it was discontinued or really out of production.

Often workers who run the presses for stuff like this are the first to know about changes before they occur. In this case the info came from multiple sources. 

The 721 situation is sad. Way overpriced it never sold well, and as such didnt get the upgrades they had promised. take a look at the owners manual. It talks about the 4 minute reboot time. Part of that time is downloading the latest guide, and that cant be aborted.

The manual prmises that time will be shortened in the future. Sadly that, internet access, open tv, and lots of other nice to have stuff never occured because the sales rate was so low

This is the kind of things that bug me about dish............:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

BTW I am told that the 721 is back in Limited Production. 

Long Live the 721!


----------



## Bob Haller

I guess the 522 isnt ready for prime time yet? Theres lots to do on its software Like the single mode.


----------



## willy

Bob Haller said:


> The 721 does not appear anywhere on current advertising literature and hasnt for a long time.


Incorrect.

Its on dish's website and has been for a long time.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml


----------



## JohnMI

I think by "advertising literature", Bob meant stuff going out to retailers and such. Just being listed on the website wasn't enough for him, I think.

Which, is probably fair. Since, if you go to the "HD Receivers" section, Dish still clearly has the 6000U listed and says that it is "available exclusively at participating retailers" even though I WOULD call the 6000 discontinued!

In other words, saying that Dish is still actively marketing the 721 because it is on the web site doesn't really mean much -- since they have other receivers (the 6000) that we KNOW they are no longer actively marketing/advertising/producing that likely are or should be called officially discontinued still on the web site with wording similar to the 721...

- John...


----------



## Throwbot

Well guys Sears may have discontinued the 921, but strangely they are still selling the specialty stand for the 921 , I got mine and it's just sitting here waiting for the 921

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=HSWR&pid=00872650000

All those reading this who believe in psychokinesis, please raise my hand.
He who laughs last thinks slowest.


----------



## Big Bob

Throwbot said:


> All those reading this who believe in psychokinesis, please raise my hand.
> He who laughs last thinks slowest.


Okay, got it this time :lol: 
I am chalking it up to the wonders of sleep


----------



## Stosh

Throwbot said:


> Well guys Sears may have discontinued the 921, but strangely they are still selling the specialty stand for the 921 , I got mine and it's just sitting here waiting for the 921
> 
> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=HSWR&pid=00872650000


You're gonna put your 921 on a "Two-Tier Dish Rack"??


----------



## Guest

Throwbot said:


> Well guys Sears may have discontinued the 921, but strangely they are still selling the specialty stand for the 921 , I got mine and it's just sitting here waiting for the 921
> 
> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=HSWR&pid=00872650000
> 
> All those reading this who believe in psychokinesis, please raise my hand.
> He who laughs last thinks slowest.


I'm going to look into one of the racks for my future 921. It's ashame that Sears won't sell the 921, yet they sell the rack and the 921 tool set. Yep, Sears sells also sells the "tune-up" and repair kit for the 921. Here's the url:

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=TOOL&pid=00945787000


----------



## Throwbot

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And I was beginning to think there was something wrong with me...


----------



## TV Director

Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 hasn't been discontinued. A hardware problem is being fixed, that's all. And from what I understand, that fix is just about there. Replacement 921s started shipping to people last week who had their original 921s die. Shipments to retailers should begin again "soon".
> 
> Does this then mean that there will be some sort of recall for all those units already out there in the field? I'm on my 2nd 921 already, and quite frankly this one's working pretty well. However, if it's a hardware problem it would seem a recall would be the only way to clear the market of the flawed units. And IF there is a recall, will the current owners be at the head of the list before units are shipped to the rest of the buying public? Thanks! :listenup:


----------



## JohnMI

On a side note, I expect that Sears will have the 921 again as soon as it is shipping from Dish in quantity (i.e. out of QA Hold)...

- John...


----------



## laker

This is the second time that Sears has offered the 921 package on its website and then withdrawn it. But the operative word here is "PACKAGE" - the 921 PACKAGE was bundled with the infamous SuperDish! I'll bet once the 921 IS released, it will be available at Sears, either as a stand-alone or bundled with the Dish 500.


----------



## Guest

> The 721 is not a dead machine, despite how many times you pronounce that it is.


Mine died twice and had heart attacks so many times that I couldn't even count (and gave myself hypertension during the process). On the other hand, 501 performed flawlessly as it is supposed to be as a commercially available product for consumers to enjoy trouble free.
I don't follow this forum as much as I did sometime ago but still I do not understand this personal bickering and bad mouthing each other or other's postings.
I full heartidly agree on anyone's claim that 721 was/is/will be an ill fated peace of electronic equipment. In my personal experience, 721 was the worst ever purchase I made in terms of AV equipment concerned.
Now, play nice and go watch some Free Speech TV. There are more important things happening around us and the World.
Ruhi


----------



## Mike Richardson

RAD said:


> They are starting to roll out the Motorola HD PVR STB on some systems now.


I'm sure this Motorola receiver will make the 921 look like the gold standard of HD PVRs :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller

rarslan said:


> I don't follow this forum as much as I did sometime ago but still I do not understand this personal bickering and bad mouthing each other or other's postings.
> Ruhi


I believe the issue is that most poster really want E to be successful and they dont like being reminded of its shortcomings, espically when they are trying to shell out a $1000 for a 921.

The 721 would of been a great receiver if it had gotten the promised features and a bit better software.

It appears TO ME the mistakes of the 721 are being duplicated on the 921

Release a very expensive box with unfinished software, then attemot to add features and fix bugs on the fly. Even the 721s lost tuners are being duplicated by hardware failures on the 921

E failed at their peromise the 921 roll out would be better than the 721s......

sad state of affairs.


----------



## kstevens

Bob Haller said:


> I believe the issue is that most poster really want E to be successful and they dont like being reminded of its shortcomings, espically when they are trying to shell out a $1000 for a 921.
> 
> The 721 would of been a great receiver if it had gotten the promised features and a bit better software.
> 
> It appears TO ME the mistakes of the 721 are being duplicated on the 921
> 
> Release a very expensive box with unfinished software, then attemot to add features and fix bugs on the fly. Even the 721s lost tuners are being duplicated by hardware failures on the 921
> 
> E failed at their peromise the 921 roll out would be better than the 721s......
> 
> sad state of affairs.


There he goes again....

Ken


----------



## Bob Haller

I just tried to answer his question. Are you disputing my statement?

The bickering is sad. The situation is sad. The dalays and troubles are sad. friend of my wifes bought a high def tv and after waiting for months cancelled E and got comcast. I will let you know what he has to say about their new DVR.

I hope things improve soon!


----------



## RAD

Mike Richardson said:


> I'm sure this Motorola receiver will make the 921 look like the gold standard of HD PVRs :lol:


That may be, but Comcast folks would have to shell out only $10 per month to find out vs. $1000. :grin:


----------



## Bill R

kstevens said:


> There he goes again.... (referring to ANOTHER Bob Haller rant)
> 
> Ken


Yes, and it is getting EXTREMELY annoying. Bob, why do you feel you have to hi-jack just about every thread? We all know how much you hate DISH and more and more you show that you can no longer offer any semblance of rational well thought out balanced posts. Give it a rest, PLEASE!


----------



## Bob Haller

Hijack, no I merely pointed out what my sears friend had to say about how sears handles products that arent available or have problems.

He and I agree sears wants to sell stuff thats as trouble free as possible. with their money back guarantee they dont need the hassles.

Did you know Sears is now ONLY a retailer?

They sold NTB the tire chain, their fiancial services charge card business, coldwell banker real estate and everythuing else not sears store directly.

Their entire survival depends on success at those stores. This will make them highly focused on success, do a bad job they will be like montgomery ward, zayres, and wt grant.

They are planning on getting away from malls, new stores will all be free standing ones CHEAPER and provide groceries. They might even buy K mart???

They have lots of cash from selling all that stuff off.


----------



## Bill R

Bob,

Ken and I were not talking about your input on Sears (that was useful). We were talking about your DISH bashing (see Ken's quote of your post). THAT is the stuff that we don't need to read AGAIN and AGAIN from you.


----------



## Bob Haller

Go back and read the beginning of this thread, take special attention to admin posts on my comments.

then each person can decide why things go downhill.

Please note bill never discusses that artice about E DVR troubles...........


----------



## Unthinkable

Bob Haller said:


> Go back and read the beginning of this thread, take special attention to admin posts on my comments.
> 
> then each person can decide why things go downhill.
> 
> Please note bill never discusses that artice about E DVR troubles...........


Point is, you've singlehandedly transformed alt.dbs.echostar into alt.dbs.rantandrave.echostar as you manage to take most every Dish Network topic and invariably spin it into a "this will be echostars final death nell" kind of post regardless of what the subject matter entailed with a healthy overabundance of rampant speculation/unfounded rumors. I get kinda tired myself of reading the same exact complaints posted over and over ad nauseum on usenet with the feigned contention that you aren't trolling by saying "hey its my opinion!". Everyones entitled to complain and voice their displeasures by all means, but you seem to go about doing it *all* the time. In a nutshell, the signal to noise ratio is heavily skewed towards constant complaining and constantly forecasting the inevitable premature doom of Dish Network as a company. No one else takes it quite to the extreme you seem to do and yet you still remain as a customer of Dish Network for some god forseen reason. Why are you still with Dish if they cause you this much hardship???? Anytime someone posts of a problem on alt.dbs.echostar, you tend to jump in with how there are reports everywhere of it as if you work for Dish Network in the Q and A engineering department yourself. Why not just tone it down a bit? I mean seriously Bob. You made the biggest deal ever over the DVR fees and you constantly like to bring up the fact that its likely to change in the future on the 501's, 721's etc... despite having no evidence whatsoever to support such claims. Everything Charlie does is the end of them as we know it. We know already. We've heard it a thousand times over. Come up with some new material for the sake of peoples sanities everywhere please.


----------



## Bob Haller

Unthinkable, why complain about my actvties on the newsgroups HERE!

Do you complain about the hackers and thieves that inhabit that place HERE?

I have more responses but not enough time right now to put them up. My activities here have been mild. If you dont klike me ANYWHERE just killfile me and be done with it!!!

Most of you fail to realize the fees, bugs, and things like not acvtivating 322s and 522s are going to come back and bite dish where it hurts the most, churn...

REMEMBER Charlie said and I quote: _NO FEES AT THIS TIME_


----------



## Throwbot

Crickey! I only posted a stupid Email from Sears!


----------



## Bob Haller

Throwbot said:


> Crickey! I only posted a stupid Email from Sears!


Yeah its all your fault

Obviously all of us spend too much time talking about DBS, cable subs mostly just watch tv :nono2:


----------



## Win Joy Jr

Mark - not to stirr up trouble, but can you clarify your following statements?



Mark Lamutt said:


> The 921 hasn't been discontinued. A hardware problem is being fixed, that's all. And from what I understand, that fix is just about there.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I follow that the issues are being worked here...
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Lamutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement 921s started shipping to people last week who had their original 921s die. Shipments to retailers should begin again "soon".
> 
> 
> 
> But when you said this, I take it that Dish is shipping equipment with known defects since the fix is still in work...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Throwbot

Bob Haller said:


> Yeah its all your fault
> 
> Obviously all of us spend too much time talking about DBS, cable subs mostly just watch tv :nono2:


Is that my wife trolling?


----------

